# Beginner Plans for (3) Steam Engines in Raymond Yates Book "Model Making"



## JorgensenSteam (Aug 18, 2010)

http://books.google.com/books?id=xL...&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks A lot Pat. 

 Ron


----------

